# Planung/er soll noch werden....



## Sharp1109 (18. Mai 2006)

so, dann möchte ich erstmal vorstellen.
ich komme aus der "goldenen Aue", denke das sie dieser oder jener kennt .
 leider hab ich noch kein Teich.Zwar habe ich schon teilweise angefangen den Teich auszuheben. Habe einen Baustop verhängt, da ich nicht weiß wohin mit der Erde.Jetzt wo alles grünt und blüht sehe ich nicht wo es noch an Erde fehlt. Aber ich hoffe das ich auf eure Seite Ideen und Antworten auf meine Fragen bekomme, nicht hinsichtlich der Erde versteht sich 
Also der Teich wird ca 8mx3mx1,50m.
Schätze das Volumen mal auf 25000l.
Ein Bachlauf ist auch geplant.
Habe mich hier und dort informiert, was der eine für richtig hält ist bei dem nächsten wieder falsch.
Deshalb hoffe ich bei schlauer zu werden und die Fehler die man machen kann zu umgehen.
Fische sollen den Teich mit Leben erfüllen.
Eine langsam wachsende Seerose soll auch nicht fehlen.
Mit der Technik bin ich mir auch nicht schlüssig.Ob überhaupt eine Pumpe nötig ist und wenn doch welche.

Also Tschau Ingo


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hallo Ingo,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Kommst ja fast aus unserer Ecke 
Für alle die nicht wissen, wo die Goldene Aue liegt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldene_Aue

Zeig uns doch mal ein Bildchen vom Garten/Teichbaustelle!
Hier kommen sicherlich noch ein paar gute Ideen für Dich zusammen.
Empfehlenswert ist auch eine Lektüre der Fachbeiträge 
Aber dafür mußt Du Dir die Zeit nehmen!


Viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hallo und HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN, Ingo!

Na, mit dem Teichaushub kann man doch so einiges anfangen - 
z. B. ein Hochbeet anlegen.

Wäre echt schön, einige Fotos von Deinem Garten zu sehen, dann kann man besser überlegen, was wohin passt.


----------



## Sharp1109 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

hallo, werde am WE versuchen ein paar Bilder reinzustellen.


----------



## Sharp1109 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

so nun folgen die Bilder


----------



## Kalle (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hi,

wenn ich mir euren Teichaushub anschau, hätte ich auch Lust bei mir nochmal zu graben.

Tiefer als 90 cm komm ich nicht. Felsen.......      

Gruß

morhantro


----------



## Thorsten (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hi Ingo,

wenn Du Fische halten möchtest, sollte schon eine Pumpe und ein Filter deinen Teich "sauber" halten.

Bedenke, die Fische scheiden auch ihr Fressen wieder aus und das sollte schon gefiltert werden.

Was für ein Fischbesatz planst Du denn?

Denke auch mal über einen Pflanzfilter nach! 
Platz hast Du genug und meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach, ist ein Pflanzfilter mehr als*  EMPFEHLENSWERT 




*


----------



## Silvia-S. (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hallo Ingo,

man die Teichbaustelle gefällt mir auch schon so ohne Fische, Wasser und Pflanzen.
Bei uns war das alles nicht so koordiniert und ordentlich.
Das wird bestimmt super.
 
Silvia


----------



## StefanS (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hallo Ingo,

ich finde, das sieht schon ganz proper aus. Auch, dass Du das gelockerte Erdreich wieder walzt, ist positiv. Eine stärkere Verdichtung oder besser, das Aufbrechen des Erdreiches gleich zu verhindern, ist sicher besser. Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

Wie Du bei der verbleibenden Breite auf 1,50 Meter Tiefe kommen willst (außer durch eine enge, schmale „Schlucht“) ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Solche schmalen Schlitze im Boden bringen für die Wasserstabilität nur wenig. 

Das stufige Profil in dieser Form wird Dir ordentlich Falten bescheren.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle jetzt schon Gedanken machen, wie der Teichrand gestaltet werden soll: Einerseits Dochte dauerhaft vermeiden, andererseits optisch ansprechend. Wäre ein Ufergraben nichts für Dich ?

Mir persönlich ist der Längsrand *viel *zu gerade und gezirkelt und wirkt unnatürlich.

Der Behauptung, dass Fische einen Teich „beleben“, möchte ich widersprechen, das Gegenteil ist der Fall: _Fische sind Garanten für Artenarmut. _

Ebenso bestreite ich vehement, dass Pumpe und Filter einen Teich „sauber“ halten. Sie haben keinen anderen Zweck, als das fischgiftige Nitrit in ungiftiges Nitrat umzuwandeln. Nitrat ist allerdings reiner Pflanzendünger (Algen !). Das N aus "N-P-K Dünger". Aber wenn es ein besseres Gefühl verschafft – Flter und Pumpe schaden nicht.

Ein Pflanzenfilter leistet sicher gute Dienste. Aber dringend anzuraten  ist er nur dann, wenn die Bepflanzung im Teich selbst nicht ausreicht. Wenn Du die Pflanzebenen beibehältst (und nicht zugunsten einer größeren Breite in der Tiefe opferst), sollte die Bepflanzung für einen angemessenen Fischbestand ausreichen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Moin Stefan,

was ein Filter bzw. eine Grobschmutzvorabscheidung leisten kann...

schau mal hier 

Annett´s Biotec bei der Arbeit
 

Ein Filter kann ohne Zweifel gute Dienste leisten, wenn ich sehe was alles im Spaltsieb hängen bleibt....

Das hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit Glauben und gute Gefühle zu tun.

Fakten sprechen manchmal für sich


----------



## Sharp1109 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

hallo Stefan,
habe mir die Baustelle heute nochmal angeschaut.
Das mit den Stufen gefällt mir auch nicht so richtig.(Vorschlag?)
Habe noch 1m in der Breite gefunden, den ich mit nutzen kann.

PS:   Danke an alle für die freundliche Aufnahme in Euren Kreis!

      Gruß Ingo


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hallo Ingo,

soviele Stufen, wie Du da anlegen möchstest brauchst Du eigentlich gar nicht.
Eigentlich reichen 1-2.
Die erste würde ich von 0 bis -30cm machen (damit auch noch ordentlich Substrat unter Wasser Platz hat). Du kannst ja sie ja in der Höhe und Breite variieren... Also mal einen Meter lang -5cm , dann langsam etwas tiefer werdend usw. Für größere Tiefen findest Du allenfalls Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen. Für die Unterwasserpflanzen kannst Du gern noch eine extra Stufe anlegen (würde ich aber nicht umlaufend machen, weil es wahrscheinlich langweilig aussehen wird).

Die nächste richtige Stufe würde ich bei ca. 50-70cm Tiefe anlegen. Aber nicht mehr umlaufend, sondern schon jetzt genau überlegen, welche Seerose (bzw. wieviele) wohin? Zwergseerosen wollen nicht 1,5m tief stehen. 50-70cm Tiefe geht natürlich auch für die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen.
Bezüglich der Seerosen kann ich Dir diese Seite nur empfehlen www.nymphaion.de unter Shop!
Dort findest Du sicherlich was passendes und gute Beschreibungen bezüglich der geforderten Tiefe. 
Auch zum Ausbreitungsdrang schweigt Herr Wallner (bei uns meist nur "Werner" genannt) nicht.

Und wie Stefan schon fragte. Wie willst Du den Rand zum Garten hin gestalten?? Saugsperre usw.? Soll der Buckel so bleiben? Wie geht es danach weiter.. Richtung Garten?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## bonsai (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Moin
Sicherlich ist eine abwechslungsreiche Getaltung des Teichprofils sehr interressant, jedoch nehmen, wie von Stefan schon erwähnt, mit zunehmender Komplexität die Probleme mit der Faltenbildung der Folie zu. Das kostet erstens Geld und ist zweitens nicht immer einfach zu kaschieren.
Die im Handel und auch von Annett angegebenen Pflanztiefen für die einzelnen Arten kann man max. als sehr großzügigen Anhalt nehmen. Bei mir steht z.Zt. der Ästige __ Igelkolben in 1m Tiefe (Oberkante Pflanzkorb)und der steckt seine Blätter noch locker 15-20 cm durch die Wasseroberfläche. Teichsimse und die kleineren Rohrkollbenarten schaffen diese Tiefe ebenfalls. Die Fische lieben es durch die langen, weichen Halme zu schwimmen, der Nachwuchs nutzt den "Wald" als Rückzugs-und Versteckmöglichkeit.
Ich halte es daher für unnötig sich viel Arbeit mit einem aufwändig gestalteten Profil zu machen, die optische Wirkung der Teichoberfläche lässt sich genau so gut durch geschickte Pflanzenauswahl und -vielfalt erreichen.
Über die Notwendigkeit von Teich-Filtern ist auch in diesem Forum ja schon sehr kontrovers diskutiert worden. Wenn ich nicht alles falsch verstanden habe, dokumentiert der Einsatz eines Filters in Wesentlichen ein Misverhältnis von Fischbesatz zur Teichgröße - Teichgröße in komprimierter Form halt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hallo Norbert, 

was hast Du denn in Deinem Pflanzkorb, wenn der __ Igelkolben solch eine Tiefe schafft? 
Bei mir packt der Große __ Rohrkolben (nicht für Folienteiche zu empfehlen!) es kaum aus 30-40cm Tiefe.... er kommt zwar noch, wird aber jedes Jahr weniger dabei.
Mein __ Rohrglanzgras mag bei -20cm z.B. auch nicht mehr- es steht im trockenen Garten oder feuchten Rand wesentlich besser. 
Ist sicherlich von den einzelnen Pflanzen und dem Nährstoffangebot im Teich abhängig.


Meiner Meinung nachübernimmt ein Biofilter im Gartenteich die Funktion der natürlichen Besiedlungsfläche der Bakterien. In der Natur wird nicht jedes Blatt enfernt und eine blanke Folie bildet den Bodengrund. Auf jedem Blatt und an jedem Sandkorn sitzen die Bakterien. Habe ich nicht genug Besiedlungsfläche werden die Wasserwerte schlecht und ich muss entweder weniger füttern, den Bestand reduzieren oder halt zu einem Biofilter greifen und mehr Pflanzen für das entstehende Nitrat einsetzen.
Eine vernünftige Grobabscheidung bringt trotzdem ziemlich viel Dreck und noch nicht in Lösung gegangene Nährstoffe aus dem Teich! In der Natur verlanden ja sogar große Seen über kurz oder lang. (Die Zeit ist relativ!) Eine Schlammabsaugung kann man natürlich auch stattdessen machen. 
Oder man schafft es, eine natürliche Kette aus Produzenten, Konsumenten und Destruenten mehr oder weniger im Teich nachzuempfinden. Dürfte relativ schwierig werden, oder?
Selbst Naturagart verzichtet nicht auf einen "Filtergraben" für Schwimmteiche. 
Dort kann sich langsam aber sicher der Dreck absetzen und später entfernt werden.


----------



## bonsai (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Moin Annett
ich bin selbst überrascht, da in der Literatur nur dem Gemeinen Igelkolgen nachgesagt wird, dass er in größerer Tiefe oder Fliessgewässern flutet, also auch komplett unter der Wasseroberfläche wächst.

Als Substrat nehme ich groben Kies ind gebrochenen Blähton. Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich erst im zweiten Standjahr auf diese Tiefe gegangen bin. Aber 50 cm haben die auf Anhieb geschaff und mit Kh 5° hab ich nicht zuviel Futter für die Pflanzen, Nitrat ist kaum messbar, was bei dem Pflanzenwuchs auch nicht sehr verwunderlich ist. 
Auf der Homepage von NG ist der gem. __ Igelkolben auf sogar in 1,5m Tiefe uzu sehen.

Deinen Ausführungen zum Filter hab ich nchts hinzuzufügen, sie unterstützen eigentlich nur meine Aussagen.

Bis spätestens Juni
Norbert


----------



## Sharp1109 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

also....
ich mache es jetzt so daß ich wie auf Bild 2 zu sehen, den rechten Rand bei den __ Tulpen vergrößere.
Meine Frau wird die Tulpen entfernen und ich kann den Teich dementsprechend verbreitern.
Dort werden wir wohl nur begrenzt pflanzen, da wir dann Sicht auf den Teich von der Terrasse haben.
Die auf Bild 1 zu sehenden "Faltenwerfer", also die kleinen Stufen habe ich heute wieder entfernt.
Dort bleibt nur eine breite Stufe um den Rand schön zu gestalten und Pflanzen mit Bedarf für bis zu 30 cm Tiefe einzusetzen.
Auf der linken Seite kommen die Pflanzen für den tiefen Bereich hin.
Wenn ich soweit fertig bin, schick ich nochmal neue Bilder.

@Annett
der "Buckel" wird ein Hügelbeet, welches zum Teich hin mit einer Steinmauer abgegrenzt werden soll. (Trockenmauer)
Er wird sogar noch etwas höher ;-)

Desweiteren habe ich auf einer Seite folgende Tipps zur Seerosenpflanzung gefunden:

zt

In vielen Prospekten und Büchern wird dazu geraten, Seerosen in einer Tiefe von 100 bis 120 Zentimeter zu setzen. Es wird oft völlig falsch auf Abbildungen gezeigt, wie ein Korb mit einer Seerosenpflanze auf dem Teichgrund steht. Seerosenkörbe dürfen nicht am Grund stehen! Stellen Sie in eine tiefer gelegene Zone einen oder mehrere Kübel, auch Regentonnen sind geeignet. Schneiden Sie mehrere große und kleine Löcher in Seitenwände und Boden. Der Kübel wird nun mit der Öffnung nach unten eingesetzt. Auf den durchlöcherten Boden wird nun der Seerosenkorb gestellt. Legen sie eine alte Gardine oder ein Stück Juteleinen hinein und füllen den Korb bis zu 60 Prozent mit Blähton. Dann folgt bis zum oberen Rand eine Sandschüttung. In diese Schüttung werden 1 bis 3 Seerosen gesetzt. Bei Seerosen verbleibt die Teicherde am Wurzelwerk.
Die Vorteile durchlöcherter Kübel: Sie bieten ideale Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten für Fische und __ Frösche zu allen Jahreszeiten. Außerdem wachsen nach ein bis zwei Jahren, spätestens aber im dritten Sommer, die Wurzeln der Seerose durch die Löcher des Korbes. Da sie nicht am Boden weiterkriechen können, schweben sie frei im Wasser und bilden einen exzellenten Bio-Filter. Aber noch wichtiger ist, dass im Wurzelwerk der Seerosen eine ideale Kinderstube für Jungfische und Kaulquappen entsteht.
---------------------------------------
hier der link, wo auch eine Zeichnung bei ist:


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Planung*

Hallo Ingo,

das Hügelbeet wird optisch sicherlich ein Blickfang.
Um Dir damit aber keine Probleme für den Teich einzufangen rate ich Dir dringen dazu vor dem Teich eine Drainage einzubauen oder den Folienrand über Hügelniveau enden zu lassen. Bei etwas stärkeren Regenfallen läuft Dir sonst mit Erde und Nährstoffen belastetes Wasser in den Teich und Du fütterst damit die Algen.

Der Hinweis mit der durchlöcherten Tonne unter dem eigentlichen Seerosenbehälter ist nicht schlecht. Was aber in Bezug auf die Pflanzung geschrieben wurde, würde ich so nicht machen. Seerosen sind Starkzehrer. In einem "mickrigen" Substrat aus Blähton und Sand werden sie nicht allzuviel blühen. Aber genau dafür hat man sie doch eigentlich im Teich, oder?
Schau mal unter www.nymphaion.de nach der Pflanzanleitung für Seerosen! (Links auf "Seerosen" klicken und dann oben rechts auf "winterhart") So machen es hier einige im Forum. 
Ich selbst habe zuerst auch meine Seerosen in Sand/Kies gesetzt. Sie haben nicht viel geblüht. 
Nach der Umstellung auf ein Sand-/Lehmgemisch und jährlicher Düngung blühen sie viel besser!


----------



## Sharp1109 (15. Juni 2007)

*er soll noch werden....*

ich habe mal 2 Fotos reingestellt von unserem Teich, der noch dieses Jahr fertig werden soll.
Allerdings sind wir unsicher was wir für Erde nehmen sollen.
Viele schreiben dass ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch das beste wäre.
Wir fragen uns allerdings ob man überhaupt Erde oder ähnliches im Teich haben muß? Zumindest in der Tiefzone ist das doch eigentlich nicht nötig, oder?
Könnt ihr uns da helfen?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## jochen (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: er soll noch werden....*

Hallo Ingo,

auf den ersten Blick sieht die Baustelle wirklich gut aus,

um deine Frage beantworten zu können müßtest du uns verraten in welcher Zielrichtung dein Teich gehen soll,

reiner Koitech,

Gartenteich mit Fischen und Pflanzen,

oder soll es ein Naturteich werden.

Das wird dir sicherlich auch weiterhelfen, lese es bitte durch und informiere uns in welcher Richtung es geht,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1018


----------



## Sharp1109 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: er soll noch werden....*

es soll ein Naturteich werden - erst mit Pflanzen, später kommen dann ein paar kleine Fischchen rein  

den Link, den du mir gegeben hast, werde ich erstmal in Ruhe studieren, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Sharp1109 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Planung*

hallo, hier ist die Frau vom Ingo.
Leider war ich zu voreilig und habe in seinem Namen einen neuen thread eröffnet, der eigentlich hierher gehört.
Nur habe ich nicht gesehen, dass Ingo das Thema schon angefangen hatte....
ich bitte um Entschuldigung! :beeten: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5226


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: er soll noch werden....*

Hi,

ich hab die Themen mal wieder zusammen geführt. 
Jetzt passt es wieder.


----------



## Sharp1109 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Planung/er soll noch werden....*

danke Annett  

liebe Grüße von Manuela (Ingo´s Frau)


----------

